# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как переустановить Windows но спасти лицензию 1СИ

## mpjoke

На днях в компьютер попал вирус. Пришлось сносить систему, все заново устанавливать и настраивать.
Так же вызывать человека из 1С, чтоб установил программу и все настроил..
Через пару дней Windows девушка поймала другой вирь, в систему теперь пробраться можно, но работать невозможно....

Нужно все опять сносить и ставить, но можно как то сохранить 1С, чтоб не вызывать спец-товИИ

----------


## Собеседник

Наверно ни как, раз ни кто не ответил. Хотя интересно,.

----------


## wowick

Что-то я совсем не понимаю о какой лицензии идет речь. Лицензирование, ЕМНИП, от 1с осуществляется ключом HASP, который втыкается в разьем компьютера. А вы, ИМХО, говорите о том, чтобы очередной "хакер" сломал 1С. Не надо так экономить деньги. Хоть антивирус официальный купите, а то такая "экономия" раком вылезет!

----------


## rikony

думаю что речь не о ключе физическом (НАСР), а о новой защите через регистрацию в инете или по телефону.!

----------


## LYuri

Скорее всего имеется ввиду БАЗОВАЯ конфигурация, которая не требует аппаратной защиты. В таком случае я вижу такой способ решения: ставим систему, антивирь и прочее, потом ставим 1С и конфу. после этого делаем снимок образа диска сторонней утилитой, например Акронисом или GHost'ом. При "падении" системы восстанавливаем за 5 минут и не паримся с установкой всего остального. Я так у себя и сделал, и давно не боюсь уж ничего. Единственное не забывать делать регулярные бэкапы базы на внешнем носителе или каком другом компьютере, т.к. при восстановлении все данные теряются.

----------


## Lordik

Жесть, а вирусов перебить и ошибки устранить не судьба? 
Почему у нас "большинство" решает проблемы переустановкой системы? 
Вы приходите к врачу со сломанным пальцем, он отрезает Вам всю руку и пришивает новую? 
Учитесь решать проблемы, 1 на 100 компьютеров не подлежит восстановлению после вирусов, и то потому что времени жалко становится, остальные поднимаются свободно. Да может и времени потребуется поболее, чем всю систему перебить, но результат того стоит, да и ценность задачи выше. 
Самые злые вирусы, которые не может поймать ни один антивирус, и после которых уже ничего порой не восстановить - это псевдоспециалисты.

----------


## Petroff

Имеется Windows Server 2008 Standart 64x. На нем 1с7.7 и 1с8.2. Для восьмерки недавно докупили 10 лицензий программных - установил на 10 АРМах, закупили железо для апгрейда сервера, закупили заново СЕрвер 2008 с серверными лицензиями (разогнать до 8G задача была).
Опрос: *лицензии 1с8 софтверные*, установленные на клиентских ПК, *теряются ли* при переустановке сервера и переустановке 1с? Файловая система работы, коннект по rdp.
Письмо в 1с о выдаче новых лицензий писать?

----------


## QMallory

Если активировали однопользовательские лицензии на каждом компьютере, то смена сервера где лежит база 1С никак на лицензии не повлияет. Если активировали многопользовательскую лицензию на серваке, и после этого меняете железо, лицензия слетает, активируете заново и проблем нет.

----------

